
MLB Moving from Trackman to Hawk-Eye Tracking System - ChrisArchitect
https://theathletic.com/975903/2019/05/14/sarris-mlb-moving-from-trackman-to-hawk-eye-tracking-system/
======
ChrisArchitect
alternative non-paywalled writeup [https://www.sporttechie.com/mlb-ball-
tracking-technology-sta...](https://www.sporttechie.com/mlb-ball-tracking-
technology-statcast-hawk-eye-trackman/)

